# Who do you think are the best artists on FA?



## Bloopy (Feb 7, 2010)

So yeah, I'm new to this looking at pictures of gay animal people thing and I want to know who I should be watching.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 7, 2010)

Wookiee! I got 2 art prints by him that i ordered from Furplanet. =^-^=

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wookiee/


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 7, 2010)

Blotch


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

I am the best artist on FA.


----------



## Leon (Feb 7, 2010)

Are you just looking for pronz?


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 7, 2010)

leon said:


> Are you just looking for pronz?


I prefer clean art to be honest.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 7, 2010)

SqueedgeMonster

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/squeedgemonster/


----------



## Qoph (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte of course, and a few others.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/culpeofox/ - Good with a wide variety of media, but not active lately.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/-star-/ - Extremely realistic and detailed work.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cerberus - Outstanding with animation, also unfortunately not very active.


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Wookiee



hahahaha

Anyway, I've got to give shout-outs to
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chrisgoodwin
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/damiem/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alectorfencer/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vantid/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2010)

Zaush is an incredible artist as well as the ink-parent of the sexiest creature to never exist!


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Zaush



Get the fuck out


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Ratte of course, and a few others.



lol



Aden said:


> Get the fuck out



<3


----------



## Cero (Feb 7, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor of course ^.^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 7, 2010)

Kaji definitely ranks up there.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kaji
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/narse
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/skadjer
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sixthleafclover

For starters anyway.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Qoph said:


> Ratte of course, and a few others.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/culpeofox/ - Good with a wide variety of media, but not active lately.
> 
> ...


Ratte dids mah avatar. <3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

1) Blotch
2) Sunitai
3) Tanidareal


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Feb 7, 2010)

In no particular order, a few really good artists:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/epicwang/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ixerin/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/culpeofox/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> So yeah, I'm new to this looking at pictures of gay *anime *people thing and I want to know who I should be watching.



anime? did we just become weeaboo's or something?

The word that escapes your lips is _furry_ or to be more exact _Anthropomorphic_.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> anime? did we just become weeaboo's or something?
> 
> The word that escapes your lips is _furry_ or to be more exact _Anthropomorphic_.


I-I MEANT ANIMALS

THAT WAS NOT A FREUDIAN SLIP


----------



## Revy (Feb 7, 2010)

Ende
^69
Shiuk
Ursofofinho
Rainbowpanda <3

many more


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2010)

TaniDaReal
Blotch
Kaji and
Kalahari (Who recently finished my commission) are the ones I can think on top of my head although there are a bunch of others I really enjoy.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cornershop/  (even though he does a lot of vore >.>)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kiriska/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/qarrezel/ (fuckin' rad costumes...oh wait you said art my bad)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vickletiggs/  (I am such a fan ;~; )


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

There are a lot of good artists on FA. My suggestion would be to brows FA for awhile, aswell as look at artists suggested here.

One of my faves is Kacey, here is a recent pic she did:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3366765

MrMongoose who recently did this commission for me and my friend:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3367840


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Tanidareal You all know it's true


----------



## Morroke (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/darknatasha/ <--- Awesomely executed and detailed art

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vampireprincess007/ <---- INCREDIBLE detailed dragons and mythical beasts

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rukis/ <----Lots of amazing wolf art with loaddsss of detail and realistic proportions.


----------



## Viva (Feb 7, 2010)

There's a lot.  Blotch is pretty good.  So is rthur or discodaddy, if you like that kind of style


----------



## Jelly (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Astronautilus/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/Pox/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/PeachesMcGee/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/PRAWST/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/RADYAPAUNIX/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gum-gum/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sakket/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/TriadFox/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/reedtard/


----------



## Carenath (Feb 7, 2010)

Most 'furry' artists are incredibly over-rated and overhyped, especialy the so-called porn-artists.

That said.. my favourites and among the best I've seen so far are:
Silvermoon
Nambroth
Rah-Bop
Athus
Narse
VampirePrincess007


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte.
Vickletiggs.
Duo.

Mainly because of their attitudes more or less then the actual art they procure..



Carenath said:


> Most 'furry' artists are incredibly over-rated and overhyped, especialy the so-called porn-artists.





Carenath said:


> Narse


lol.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 7, 2010)

ANOTHER popularity-centric circlejerk of sycophantic babbling.

You know, these ought to be as against the rules as "call-out" threads, they're so disgusting.

I don't make threads about the artists I like, I just tell them I like them.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ANOTHER popularity-centric circlejerk of sycophantic babbling.
> 
> You know, these ought to be as against the rules as "call-out" threads, they're so disgusting.
> 
> I don't make threads about the artists I like, I just tell them I like them.


This isn't a call-out thread. OP simply asked for suggestions of who to add to their watch list... >_>


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

add me add me ilu


----------



## Tycho (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> This isn't a call-out thread. OP simply asked for suggestions of who to add to their watch list... >_>



No, it's not a "call-out" thread, it's a tacky asskissing thread.  Popularity contest.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> add me add me ilu


Me, or Tycho?

I'm a little slow at times...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Off-topic:

Wait a second....I think it's a bit unfair to not be able to have a suggestive ava yet can have ridiculous sigs that are for sure NOT pg-13...I think that one mod was picking favorites <_<

(I obviously don't have the mentioned ava on so don't get mislead.)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wait a second....I think it's a bit unfair to not be able to have a suggestive ava yet can have ridiculous sigs that are for sure NOT pg-13...I think that one mod was picking favorites <_<
> 
> (I obviously don't have the mentioned ava on so don't get mislead.)


Oh, are you talking about my sig? If it needs to be changed, tell me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Oh, are you talking about my sig? If it needs to be changed, tell me.




No it's not just yours, about half the people on this thread have profane sigs....yet I can't have a suggestive avatar, it's not like he's showing anything 

I are confused...


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No it's not just yours, about half the people on this thread have profane sigs....yet I can't have a suggestive avatar, it's not like he's showing anything
> 
> I are confused...



Try reporting it.. um.. duh :/


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No it's not just yours, about half the people on this thread have profane sigs....yet I can't have a suggestive avatar, it's not like he's showing anything
> 
> I are confused...


Yeah. It is confusing... But seriously, mods, if you want me to change mine, tell me...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aurali said:


> Try reporting it.. um.. duh :/




Well I don't want to start anything with the mods because one of the lesser known ones asked me to change it yet I've never seen or heard of him before, I think he's just a bit less lenient than the others is all.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> me.



Tad bit gruesome but it's well done.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tad bit gruesome but it's well done.


Agreed.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> me.


WHY?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Agreed.



XP thanks!

I work in alot of mediums...

I have alot of paintings I need to upload too.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> WHY?



why not?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> XP thanks!
> 
> I work in alot of mediums...
> 
> I have alot of paintings I need to upload too.


Hm. That's really well done, too. Too bad the color-depth on my old-ass flat panel sucks dick...


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I don't want to start anything with the mods because one of the lesser known ones asked me to change it yet I've never seen or heard of him before, I think he's just a bit less lenient than the others is all.


umm..


Scotty1700 said:


> Wait a second....I think it's a bit unfair to not be able to have a suggestive ava yet can have ridiculous sigs that are for sure NOT pg-13...I think that one mod was picking favorites <_<



Well.. I think you failed.. this definitely started something.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> why not?


Good point


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aurali said:


> umm..
> 
> 
> Well.. I think you failed.. this definitely started something.



I'm not sure I see what you mean by this.
It really didn't start anything...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Good point



all art is subjective.
it's all about opinion.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well I don't want to start anything with the mods because one of the lesser known ones asked me to change it yet I've never seen or heard of him before, I think he's just a bit less lenient than the others is all.



The rule is that avatar IMAGES need to be non-pornographic.  Signatures cannot contain pornographic IMAGES.  The text only needs to be of the type acceptable to regular forum posts (as long as length guidelines are met).

Scotty, if you need more clarification, PM the mod that infracted you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Qoph said:


> The rule is that avatar IMAGES need to be non-pornographic.  Signatures cannot contain pornographic IMAGES.  The text only needs to be of the type acceptable to regular forum posts (as long as length guidelines are met).
> 
> Scotty, if you need more clarification, PM the mod that infracted you.



this is a good idea.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Qoph said:


> The rule is that avatar IMAGES need to be non-pornographic.  Signatures cannot contain pornographic IMAGES.  The text only needs to be of the type acceptable to regular forum posts (as long as length guidelines are met).
> 
> Scotty, if you need more clarification, PM the mod that infracted you.



I'm aware of that I just don't think my avatar was pornographic at all...Here's a link:

Apparently it's NSFW:
http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/fox_4.jpg


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm aware of that I just don't think my avatar was pornographic at all...Here's a link:
> 
> Apparently it's NSFW:
> http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/fox_4.jpg



it's because you're a n00b.


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/fox_4.jpg



That's way too suggestive for a sigpic


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, I know *Goes to a corner and slits wrists* Jk haha



Aden said:


> That's way too suggestive for a sigpic



Huh, maybe you guys are right. I guess ive just been tainted by the bad stuff for a bit too long


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm aware of that I just don't think my avatar  was pornographic at all...Here's a link:
> 
> Apparently it's NSFW:
> http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh33/Scotty1700/fox_4.jpg




I like that pic. Hmm... Maybe it's considered a suggestive pose?

EDIT: I need to hit refresh before I post...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I like that pic. Hmm... Maybe it's considered a suggestive pose?
> 
> EDIT: I need to hit refresh before I post...




ctrl + F5 spam ftw


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Wookiee! I got 2 art prints by him that i ordered from Furplanet. =^-^=
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wookiee/



I loled heartily :V .



ScrubWolf said:


> Blotch



Studying anatomy and perspective is for chumps, I'll just dazzle everyone with lovingly rendered dog dicks.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Zaush is an incredible artist as well as the ink-parent of the sexiest creature to never exist!



BRB, murdering otters with giant cocks. Seriously everything he draws is fucking ridiculous :V .



Revy said:


> Ende
> ^69
> Shiuk
> Ursofofinho
> ...



Pedo :[ .


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Needs more dodge and burn :V .



DN's stuff is all traditional...?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> :V



whitenoise am i cool
i draw things
sometimes


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> DN's stuff is all traditional...?



Lol, wrong artist never mind :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> whitenoise am i cool
> i draw things
> sometimes



Yes, I like the things you draw :V .


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes, I like the things you draw :V .



yay ilu


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

I love how people keep recommending the ones who draw giant dog cocks.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how people keep recommending the ones who draw giant dog cocks.


Heh.    But those are the best artists!!!! No, Ratte is way better. Srsly.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Heh.    But those are the best artists!!!! No, Ratte is way better. Srsly.



wat


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> wat


I jokingly said artists that draw giant dog penises were the best, but I really think your art is better. H&K's avi backs up my statement.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

speaking of art. I'm going to upload some pics of my newest fursuit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> wat



What he means to say is the artists whom draw huge dog cock are the best....but ratte's better


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What he means to say is the artists whom draw huge dog cock are the best....but ratte's *ART is* better


Fix'd.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> speaking of art. I'm going to upload some pics of my newest fursuit.


DO IT!


----------



## Aurali (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Heh.    But those are the best artists!!!! No, Ratte is way better. Srsly.



and that's just the stuff she's willing to post on FA 

She does really great experimental work too.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

Aurali said:


> and that's just the stuff she's willing to post on FA
> 
> She does really great experimental work too.



?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how people keep recommending the ones who draw giant dog cocks.


Did you honestly expect anything else?
Really, there are only a few artists on here whose stuff I can really appreciate as... you know, art.  The rest is just porn, vapid pictures of characters or animals (no matter how well-drawn, portraits do not emote unless there's something else to them), or porn.  Oh, and did I mention porn?

Man, so many people are recommending this Ratte person.  I should go check out that gallery.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> Did you honestly expect anything else?
> Really, there are only a few artists on here whose stuff I can really appreciate as... you know, art.  The rest is just porn, vapid pictures of characters or animals (no matter how well-drawn, portraits do not emote unless there's something else to them), or porn.  Oh, and did I mention porn?
> 
> Man, so many people are recommending this Ratte person.  I should go check out that gallery.



what hey


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ?



I make industrial muzak?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> what hey



your galley is broke.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> your galley is broke.



no its not? Don't go to Furaffinity.net/users/ratte

Click on the link in his sig...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> no its not? Don't go to Furaffinity.net/users/ratte
> 
> Click on the link in his sig...


Correction: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/xxxkiraikainashixxx/ That's Ratte's page.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> no its not? Don't go to Furaffinity.net/users/ratte
> 
> Click on the link in his sig...



doesnt work....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> doesnt work....


Worked for me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Worked for me.



:/ I have no idea then.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> doesnt work....



Works for me, are you banned from the main site or something :V ?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

works for me .-.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> works for me .-.



figured it out.
it seems my dad added a word filter for "xxx"


----------



## Aden (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> figured it out.
> it seems my dad added a word filter for "xxx"



Ahahahaaa

Scene kids and vamps of the world, despair


----------



## Ratte (Feb 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Ahahahaaa
> 
> Scene kids and vamps of the world, despair



:c i just like the pattern


----------



## Shadow (Feb 7, 2010)

It's a matter of individual opinion. Fuck popular opinion.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ANOTHER popularity-centric circlejerk of sycophantic babbling.
> 
> You know, these ought to be as against the rules as "call-out" threads, they're so disgusting.
> 
> I don't make threads about the artists I like, I just tell them I like them.


No you buttfat, I just want to look at pictures of nicely drawn gay animal people, and those are kinda hard to find because they get buried underneath mountains of badly drawn gay animal people, so I'm asking people seasoned in the art of finding images of gay animal people to help.

Also, I like Glider. :3 :3 :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 7, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> No you buttfat, I'm just want to look at pictures of nicely drawn gay animal people, and those are kinda hard to find because they get buried underneath mountains of badly drawn gay animal people, so I'm asking people seasoned in the art of finding images of gay animal people to help.
> 
> Also, I like Glider. :3 :3 :3



It is called either furry or anthropomorphic, And some advice, I would refrain from name calling and keep things civil.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :c i just like the pattern



XP I'll view it at school...
he also blocked the word "sex"

so I cant look up how to sex pheasants or unisex clothing.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is called either furry or anthropomorphic, And some advice, I would refrain from name calling and keep things civil.


I know what it's called, I just prefer the term "gay animal people."


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> XP I'll view it at school...
> he also blocked the word "sex"
> 
> so I cant look up how to sex pheasants or unisex clothing.


 
My High School did that. Wasn't funny. I was trying to apply to "University of Essex" at the time >: (

Back to topic, I think most of my links had a pretty equal spread (with Blotch and Kaji) and Kalahari and Tani have less adult pics than non-adult ones really.

And a few other links were similar so don't see why everyone should be accused of dogcockery.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 7, 2010)

Russ said:


> My High School did that. Wasn't funny. I was trying to apply to "University of Essex" at the time >: (
> 
> Back to topic, I think most of my links had a pretty equal spread (with Blotch and Kaji) and Kalahari and Tani have less adult pics than non-adult ones really.
> 
> And a few other links were similar so don't see why everyone should be accused of dogcockery.



I like kaji.... blotch just seems so.. "blah" to me...
my favourite artist is chimerasynx though.


----------



## fishbones (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/fishbones/

Ehh, I don't tend to watch people so much as favorite one of their pictures, so here's a link to my favorites.

I think maybe I have 1 or 2 pictures that are a little dirty, but everything else I just favorited based on skill. Although there are a couple pictures in there that just struck me as nice enough to favorite or particularly cute, so look around the galleries.

Also, look around in the favorites of really good artists. You tend to find some great stuff that way.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 8, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> So yeah, I'm new to this looking at pictures of gay animal people thing and I want to know who I should be watching.


well i look at all kinds of furry pictures from all over the intertubz the best picture i have ever found (opinion) is the one as my avatar sadly the signature is so blured out i cant see who made it


----------



## Russ (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like kaji.... blotch just seems so.. "blah" to me...
> my favourite artist is chimerasynx though.


 
Blotch's more recent stuff had a "meh" thing with me as well. But overall, they has some really good stuff.

chimerasynx' 'sona reminds of a few of my dreams...all those teeth and that perpetual, creepy toothy grin. Not wholly my thing though as far as furry stuff goes.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 8, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> No you buttfat, I'm just want to look at pictures of nicely drawn gay animal people, and those are kinda hard to find because they get buried underneath mountains of badly drawn gay animal people, so I'm asking people seasoned in the art of finding images of gay animal people to help.



...Buttfat?

That's a new one to me.

Whatever.  Go look at Moonstalker's stuff then.

Kinda surprised no one's mentioned him yet.


----------



## Revy (Feb 8, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Pedo :[ .


 owut

:[


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2010)

Revy said:


> owut
> 
> :[



You heard me :[ .


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Russ said:


> Blotch's more recent stuff had a "meh" thing with me as well. But overall, they has some really good stuff.
> 
> chimerasynx' 'sona reminds of a few of my dreams...all those teeth and that perpetual, creepy toothy grin. Not wholly my thing though as far as furry stuff goes.



it's all totally me.
I like things that crawl into the guts of living organisms and eat them from the inside out.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Blotch



third post. THIRD FUCKING POST.

Of course, majority of responses are going to be blotch, zaush/adam wan, nek0gami, etc...christ almighty.

krat. krat is my favorite artist on FA, though she's never on :C

here's
some
more
of
my
personal
underappreciated
favorites.
yaaay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Meh, I didn't really like any of those Harley....too abstract I guess. I still idolize Blotch though...Sunitai is another real good one that isn't "OMGZ it's him!" famous...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 8, 2010)

why would you idolize blotch? WORLDS AFTER WORLDS of potential talent wasted on veiny dog cocks.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 8, 2010)

Blotch is alright. Not my favorite, because everything they make looks the same.


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why would you idolize blotch? *WORLDS AFTER WORLDS of potential talent* wasted on veiny dog cocks.



I still watch Blotch because occasionally they do some clean stuff and great backgrounds where that talent shines through. Their watercoloring ability is pretty amazing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

I like blotch so much because I'm a fan of the cock.....meh, guess not everyone likes it =/

They do have some good "not full blown YIFF" pics if you get what I mean...I guess you could just call them suggestive....


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> I still watch Blotch because occasionally they do some clean stuff and great backgrounds where that talent shines through. Their watercoloring ability is pretty amazing.


 
They do of the best pencil sketches I've ever seen.



Scotty1700 said:


> I like blotch so much because I'm a fan of the *dog cock*.....meh, guess not everyone likes it =/


 
fix'd


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> They do of the best pencil sketches I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> fix'd




<3 Thanks, I guess I let it slip a bit


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

BLOTCH SUCKS FUCKING DOG DICKS.

Kaji and chimerasynx is underappreciated


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> <3 Thanks, I guess I let it slip a bit


 
The knot is supposed to prevent that


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> The knot is supposed to prevent that




Man, I'm losing it today. Guess I never fully *inserted* myself :mrgreen:


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> The knot is supposed to prevent that


I lol'd.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

OH OH OH OH... wow holy shit. this guy draws better than all said artists and only has 5k views....

go check him out

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mondeis/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH OH OH OH... wow holy shit. this guy draws better than all said artists and only has 5k views....
> 
> go check him out
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mondeis/




It's sooooo cute! Can we keep it Vagita, can we please!!!!! (DBZ abridge reference  )

Edit: Lol, VAGita...


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> Kaji



RIMLIGHTS MAKE EVERYTHING BETTER


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> RIMLIGHTS MAKE EVERYTHING BETTER



DOGCOCKS MAEK EVERYTHING BETTER


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DOGCOCKS MAEK EVERYTHING BETTER



Or wolf...or fox....or......any cock for that matter.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 8, 2010)

Alector Fencer.
Nice person.
Very nice art.

-plugging-


Also, Bonez is another good one.
She did my avi.

-more shameless plugging-


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Or wolf...or fox....or...any cock



or cock cocks.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Or wolf...or fox....or......any cock for that matter.


Agreed. lol


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Fluke is pretty awesome too: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fluke/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Fluke is pretty awesome too: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fluke/




I are watching now


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 8, 2010)

Being the "best" is overrated, so is being a "popufur".



HarleyParanoia said:


> why would you idolize blotch? WORLDS AFTER WORLDS of potential talent wasted on veiny dog cocks.



Blotch is a waste of +watch and potential talent the two that share that account. Blahtch is more of their name.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 8, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> *
> best artists
> 
> FA*



lol


----------



## Aden (Feb 8, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Blotch is a waste of +watch and potential talent the two that share that account. Blahtch is more of their name.



See post above

Also list some artists, broski


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love how people keep recommending the ones who draw giant dog cocks.



Narse doesn't draw giant dog cocks.  :V

Also Ratte's chibi art is awesome.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Russ (Feb 9, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> Fluke is pretty awesome too: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fluke/


 
Speaking of Fluke http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zoBgaxe_SVs

Probably NSFW.

Though at least its more creative than some of the other stuff in related videos.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 9, 2010)

I am a forum artist.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 9, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Also Ratte's chibi art is awesome.  Just sayin'.



:3

venator-somniorum is p cool


----------



## Dregna (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmm it's hard to say because everyone is good with different talent and style. And I don't want to tell who is the best because th other artist on my list would be depressed. ^^"


----------



## RavenousRaccoon (Feb 25, 2010)

Tailsrulz. His art is... "suggestive" but there's no nudity.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 25, 2010)

A few of my favorites seem to be:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/marymouse 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zen  (mostly for the cleaner/cute art he does.  does lots of messy adult art which isn't quite my thing.)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tanidareal


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 25, 2010)

*Dark Natasha.*


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *Dark Natasha.*


 
Oh noes. D'=

Change back your avatar.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Oh noes. D'=
> 
> Change back your avatar.


*Yuppers*.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

my right foot

I doubt theres any best artist on FA
its more like "Who has more fans who will be zealots for them" :V


----------



## Option7 (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jijix/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/peritian/

Wouldn't bother though, unless you're looking for epic pr0nz.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Being the "best" is overrated, so is being a "popufur".
> 
> 
> 
> Blotch is a waste of +watch and potential talent the two that share that account. Blahtch is more of their name.



How so? I'm a huge fan of blotch and they do plenty of clean work so no, it's not all wasted on the veiny dog cock that was previously fore mentioned.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 25, 2010)

If this is brought back from more than 2 weeks dead, is it not necro?


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> If this is brought back from more than 2 weeks dead, is it not necro?



Some threads actually interest me to have brought back from the dead, as I had missed this thread entirely previously.  Is interesting checking out artists of whom I haven't heard of before


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Shadow said:


> If this is brought back from more than 2 weeks dead, is it not necro?


2 months often = Necro
its allowed sometimes if its deals with the topic


----------



## Shadow (Feb 25, 2010)

Lilfurbal said:


> Some threads actually interest me to have brought back from the dead, as I had missed this thread entirely previously.  Is interesting checking out artists of whom I haven't heard of before



I was happy when the popularity contest was dead.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 25, 2010)

I NEED LOVE.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I NEED LOVE.



By the way, guys, in case I haven't already mentioned her, Ratte is AMAZING.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> By the way, guys, in case I haven't already mentioned her, Ratte is AMAZING.


I noticed.
You've got some nice work Ratte.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> By the way, guys, in case I haven't already mentioned her, Ratte is AMAZING.



<3



Wyldfyre said:


> I noticed.
> You've got some nice work Ratte.



Haha, sorry for that little outburst.  I don't post stuff very often :[


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 25, 2010)

Ratte is the best the best the best the best artist.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 25, 2010)

Has anyone already mentioned TaniDaReal?


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Has anyone already mentioned TaniDaReal?


I don't think so.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 25, 2010)

I think most people mention Spunky.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

I love Tani! Her artwork is so cute! <3333


----------



## Ratte (Feb 25, 2010)

Tani is boring, imo.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Tani is boring, imo.



 You're crazy !?!!


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Tani is boring, imo.


 
Her work is pretty good, but it just seems like the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're crazy !?!!





leon said:


> Her work is pretty good, but it just seems like the same thing over and over again.



Exactly.  Seems repetitive.  I'm not saying the quality is bad, it's just...well, nothing I haven't already seen.

Also, outlines.  Instant dislike.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Also, outlines.  Instant dislike.



:C but but


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

I think Ratte is a better artist anyway. :3c


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> I think Ratte is a better artist anyway. :3c



^

Ratte's art is pretty badass.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 25, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> :C but but



If it's cartoony, that's fine.  <3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Ratte said:


> If it's cartoony, that's fine.  <3


I'm amaze no one mentioned
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/notepad/
they be fucking funny


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 25, 2010)

well, if your into gays, look at darknekogami's work and some of Travarishade's work


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> well, if your into gays, look at darknekogami's work and some of Travarishade's work



Is your sig what I think it is.....


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

bir and some other people but i don't remember the names right now


----------



## LostAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

ChimeraSynx (or "awe" as I call him), mick39, Cougr, Narse, kitsubaka, and Rage..., hands down.

(DON'T HATE ME, Necro, Harley!!!...kira...Bai...Silvolf...and everyone else I respect as people... .  .   .:cry


----------



## Ratte (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I'm amaze no one mentioned
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/notepad/
> they be fucking funny



Haha, Jotter is silly.


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm amazed more people aren't mentioning Ratte. :3c


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm amazed more people aren't mentioning Ratte. :3c


cause they got mentioned enough >[


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause they got mentioned enough >[


 
Ratte can never get mentioned enough.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Ratte can never get mentioned enough.


they reached their quota for the day of being mentioned


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> they reached their quota for the day of being mentioned


 
Well okay maybe for today, and why do you keep saying "they"?


----------



## Aden (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Well okay maybe for today, and why do you keep saying "they"?



Can't figure out if Ratte is a guy or a girl, doesn't want to seem awkward, seems awkward anyway.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Well okay maybe for today, and why do you keep saying "they"?


cause its the fucking internet, I use They due to NEVER KNOWING THEIR GENDER AND NOT CARING TO KNOW


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause its the fucking internet, I use They due to NEVER KNOWING THEIR GENDER AND NOT CARING TO KNOW


 
Ratte is a female. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> Ratte is a female. :V


I DONT FUCKING CARE
THEY DONT CARE


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I DONT FUCKING CARE
> THEY DONT CARE


 
y u mad?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

leon said:


> y u mad?


dont you know I'm ALWAYS bitter on FAF :V


----------



## Leon (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> dont you know I'm ALWAYS bitter on FAF :V


 

I'm just testin ya, wouldn't be the same if you weren't bitter. :V


----------



## Shadow (Feb 26, 2010)

Just gonna put my name out there for the hell of it. Clicks the links if you wish as you see them to the left.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have to say Spunky, but I watched her on deviant art before I joined FA


----------

